

Visualisations of travel times and house prices - blackswan
http://www.mysociety.org/2007/more-travel-maps/

======
projectileboy
Tufte-worthy!

~~~
ereldon
definitely. also, i like the data that shows bicycling to be the most
efficient form of urban transportation :)

------
davidw
I'm a sucker for pretty maps.

